# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Wanting to not dream about work anymore!

## FourKicks

Maybe a lot of people want to have dreams about a certain thing, or maybe have a recurring dream of something interesting or that can be looked into further.. but dreaming about being at work ALL the time, almost every night, is really getting old. It is usually just regular work stuff too, nothing magical. Does anyone have any tips on NOT dreaming about something??

----------


## Arra

My only idea is that you start asking yourself if you're dreaming whenever you find yourself at work. It sounds like a good dream sign, and those boring dreams could turn into lucid dreams.

----------


## Caden

Ditto to what Dianeva  sez

This is an excellent opportunity for you to LD.  Look up how to use dream signs and use it and think about it all the time and you will see yourself becoming lucid and changing these dreams to LDs.  I would do reality checks (RC) all the time at work.  Then you dream and pow you do a RC and realize this is a dream.  Imagine how good it will feel to walk right out of your work?  Or punch your boss in face and laugh at him?  Or get in the big office and declare that you own the place now and "you all work for me now!"  Or have sex with someone awesome on the bosses desk!  I could think of a few more to say the least... ::twisted:: 

Remember RCs at work
and research RCs

----------


## Caden

If you are a teacher try these RCs.
Try to push your finger through your other hand.  You can do this without anyone noticing when your hands are together.
Try to remember reading in dreams is nearly imposable so every time you are reading you should think " I' couldn't do this if I was in a dream."
Whenever something crazy happens think "is this a dream?"

----------


## FourKicks

Thanks for the tip! That actually worked for me the other day, when I had my very first intentional lucid dream! I was at work in one of the places I do a reality check everyday.. it finally worked!  :smiley:

----------


## LSDreamer

I am constantly having dreams I am at work, well not constant but at least once a week. It is some changed version of work, I am in a factory mind you.  It will all start normal but then my boss walks in and she is different, I cant tell how but she is.  I really need to start doing RC's at work, but really question my reality. I think for the first week I was just doing RC's to do them, not to really question if I was dreaming or not.   All in due time though.

----------


## Drokens

Try to clear your mind of work before you go to bed. Do something you enjoy that will totally take your mind away from work. It is nice to use that setting to become lucid, but you still don't always want to be dreaming non-lucidly about work. (I don't know though, I really like non-lucid dreams a lot) I find that we dream about the most stressful things to us. I sometimes still dream about high school, because I hated it and it's usually not all that pleasant. I've begun to think about it less now and it's helped me avoid it in dreams. As I feel more confident, I have less dreams about social things going wrong. I think the key is keeping your mind away from work as much as possible.

----------


## Caden

> Thanks for the tip! That actually worked for me the other day, when I had my very first intentional lucid dream! I was at work in one of the places I do a reality check everyday.. it finally worked!



Congrats!  Now you're one of us! May god have mercy on your soul ::lol::

----------


## NrElAx

Yea I use to always dream about work. Like others have said, do reality checks at work. Definatly give you a better chance to become lucid. Damn I forgot to say ohhh my 400th post. Now I'm past it. I think.

----------


## Caradon

Get used to the kinds of odd or frustrating things that happen in your work dreams, and keep a constant look out for them. Like every one else is saying, work dreams really are a great opportunity for Lucidity. I've used them as dreamsigns for a while.  And I read that you had one already. Great job!  Personally, I love getting Lucid during work dreams. It's a blast when you realize you don't actually have to be working. and you can then freak out your co-workers by doing some crazy shit lol. Or just tell off your boss and walk out.  :smiley:

----------


## audiechantelle

I work as a server at a restraunt. I work about 6 days a week and its always in the morning. For the past few weeks literally every night i dream im at work. Nothing is different though. I wait on tables and get them what they need just like normal. The only way I know im dreaming is because my dreams are blurry. When I'm dreaming I cant see anything clear. I cant read anything or see times and everything is blurry and a darker color. Thats how i always know im dreaming. But every night that i dream about work, I find myself waking up around 3 every night and sitting up in my bed. And some nights I stand up thinking I'm going to get something for my table but then i remember I was just dreaming. And i go back to sleep and continue dreaming about work. It's the SAME thing every single night. I just want to stop dreaming about work because i feel like im working so much more than I am. and I want to stop waking up so much because of it! Help!

----------

